#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  systeem van gestoffeerd naar gelakt maken.

## arie

Hoi,

Vraagje, ik heb nu een Das audio st systeem, nu heb ik 4 toppen st215 die gestoffeerd zijn en 6 bassen st218 die gestoffeerd zijn, daarnaast heb ik 4 bassen st218 die gelakt zijn.De gestoffeerde kasten zijn eingelijk wel aan een opknap beurt toe, en ik zat daarom ook te denken om ze eventueel ook te lakken met Warnex of dat gene wat ook op mijn gelakte Das kasten zit (nu heb ik geen idee wat daar op zit?zal ook wel iets van warnex zijn).wie heeft hier ervaring mee?dus van gestofferd naar gelakt en hoe was het eindresultaat (ik wil er dus voor de duidelijkheid het liefst 1 gelakte set van maken).vraag me ook af of warnex daar eventueel geschikt voor is(heb al wel veel gelezen op het forum maar nog geen echt bevredigend andwoordt gevonden.Alvast bedankt voor jullie antwoorden  groeten Arjan

----------


## esound

Hoi ik heb het zelf met monitors van behringer gedaan 4 f1220 waren bekleed met grijstapijt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Heb ze kaal gehaald en met trimite behandeld ziet er nu goed uit maar kost wel effe wat tijd . Vooral de lijmresten verwijderen gaat veel tijd inzitten en plamuren. En zorg dat je zwarte grondverf gebruikt zoda als je trimite laag beschadigt geen witte laag er onderdoor schijnt.  :Smile: 

Veel succes

----------


## Gast1401081

ha arie, 
denk dat alles gestoffeerd maken sneller en goedkoper is...
en netter, want ongelakt = iedere maand bijverven, zelfs in de flightcase

...
mazzels
g

----------


## arie

> ha arie, 
> denk dat alles gestoffeerd maken sneller en goedkoper is...
> en netter, want ongelakt = iedere maand bijverven, zelfs in de flightcase
> 
> ...
> mazzels
> g



ja klopt dat denk ik ook maar vind een gelakte kast er altijd een stuk strakker uitzien, en zoals het nu is vind ik ook niet echt super dus zit nog te twijfelen tussen de bijde opties.wie heeft er nog meer ervaring mee?groeten Arjan

----------


## Watt Xtra

Als ik jou was zou ik gaan voor tapijt, Ik heb zelf ook een setje gebouwd en laten coaten bij een industrieel puiterij. Nou de eerste 5 keer had ik ongeveer 3 keer de normale tijd van opbouwen nodig, kon elke keer wel gaan huilen als er weer een stukje was beschadigd en blijf aan het bijwerken. Nu heb ik ook een setje CV met "stoffen" kasten en hier gebeurd niets mee, even schoonborstelen met een harde bezem en klaar! Inladen, alles op elkaar en tegen elkaar, geweldig. Maarja het ziet er idd iets netter uit, maar ach hier in de achterhoek maakt dat toch niet zo heel veel uit, zeker met die set van jou niet, die zet je niet neer bij een vergadering van het gemeentebestuur. Eerder in een grote feesttent met heel veel dronken en o zo gekke jongeren... en ouderen!!

succes ermee.
( oja ik kom ook uit de achterhoek, dus weet wel waar ik over praat en probeer echt geen mensen tegen de benen te schoppen met mn uitspraak.)

----------


## esound

dat het snel beschadigd valt wel mee. Het is maar net hoe je ermee omgaat heb het nu half jaar geleden gedaan en de schade valt reuze mee.

----------


## Watt Xtra

esound: ook als je elke week op pad bent?? Ik heb hoezen laten maken, wielplaten die groter zijn dan mn speakers en toch beschadigd het hele handeltje steeds. Krassen van een stukkje truss of t- barretje wat even op de speakers wordt gelegd, een flightcase die net even doorrolt tegen de speaker, een glas dat weggeschopt wordt en kapot barst tegen de speaker, noem maar op. Maar bij mij beschadigd het echt wel en reken maar dat ik zuinig ben op mn zelfverdiende apparatuur!!

----------


## esound

ja zelfs als je elke week op pad bent. je moet ook eerst ze goed in de grondverf zetten en daarna heb ik ze 2x behandeld. Voor transport gaan ze per 4 in een flightcase.

----------


## Banned

gelakt vindt ik beter maar is wel gevoeliger dan een gestofferde kast.

Nadeel is van een gestofferde kast dat er vocht intrekt en er nooit meer uitkomt je kasten gaan stinken ..........

Voordeel van gestofeerde kasten is dat het warmer oogt en minder snel beschadigd maar dat ligt ook de afwerking van je geverfde kast .......

----------


## arie

weet dat misschien gecoate kasten sneller beschadegen maar denk dat dit welk netter is,trouwens met de vier dassen die nu gecoat zijn gaat het best goed maar weet alleen niet precies wat daar op zit, alles opniew stoferen zal ook een optie zijn maar weet niet of dit wel mooi wordt aangezien er nu een soort van vilt op zit en er dan een veel dikker stuk tapijt op zal komen.groeten arjan

----------


## Dr. Edie

> weet dat misschien gecoate kasten sneller beschadegen maar denk dat dit welk netter is,trouwens met de vier dassen die nu gecoat zijn gaat het best goed maar weet alleen niet precies wat daar op zit, alles opniew stoferen zal ook een optie zijn maar weet niet of dit wel mooi wordt aangezien er nu een soort van vilt op zit en er dan een veel dikker stuk tapijt op zal komen.groeten arjan



Vilt is ook tekoop, maar best prijzig.. Ik heb zelf de baskisten gelakt, en de toppen zijn gestoffeerd. Met beide geen problemen nog (ja, de lak slijt wel wat meer merk ik, maar het valt best mee..) deze zijn met Ivo's trimite behandeld. JBL's gestoffeerd, en stinken? Neehoor, wel eens in de tijd met de stofzuiger eroverheen :Big Grin:   maar verder geen schade ofzo.. Heb ze anderhalf jaartje zoiets.

----------


## Carl

Mijn kasten zijn al jaren gestoffeerd, dat deed ik al toe "alleen" Meyer dat nog maar deed. Leuk hoor, iedereen zag gelijk dat ik met Meyers kwam aanzakken! (was en is zelfbouw, eigen ontwerp, andere vorm etc. maar ach...)
Dat naaldvilt is van kunststof, en neemt wel wat vocht op, maar is ook weer snel droog, de kasten ruiken wel naar de kroeg, maar ze stinken niet echt, is denk ik meer de nicotine dan wat anders.
Overigens vind ik beklede kasten ook mooier dan geverfde, maar dat is een persoonlijke mening.
Beschadigingen treden ook wel op, scherpe punten leveren wel eens een winkelhaakje op, maar dat plak je zo weer vast, en de hoeken willen wel wat dun worden, maar niet na 10 klussen hoor.

----------


## ebels

Stofferen heeft zeker een aantal voordelen TOV en dergelijke coating.
Echter als je (bestaande / zelfbouw) kasten hebt met gefreesde handgrepen bijvoorbeeld, is het toch lastig om op deze plekken de stoffering netjes te krijgen.
Niet onmogelijk, maar je moet dan met meerdere kleine stukjes bekleding tegen elkaar plakken en naar binnen vouwen.
Als ik vind dat mijn gecoate kasten er niet meer uit zien, krijgen ze gewoon een nieuwe behandeling met trimite.

Groet, Rick.

----------


## djfrenko

Hallo,

Stel dat Arie en ik er nu voor kiezen om te coaten wat is dan beter
trimite if warnex? Wat is eigenlijk het wezenlijke verschil tussen deze 2?want daar ben ik nog niet achter. Als ik de reslutaten van trimite kasten en met warnex behandelde kasten zie zou ik eerder voor warnex gaan. want dit is meer echt een coating, en trimite lijkt me meer een krasvaste mat zwarte verf.

Er werd al eerder gezecht dat er ook eventueel hetzelfde soort filt verkrijgbaar is wat er nu al opzit. Is dit filt een beetje van lange levensduur? Het lijkt mij namelijk dat dit ook wel snel op de hoeken vooral los gaat zitten of kapot raakt. Het probleem van dikke vloerbedekking is dat de handvaten en de achterpanelen weer niet mooi worden lijkt mij.

Groeten Frank

----------


## Watt Xtra

als je er toch voor kiest om je kasten te gaan coaten, informeer eens bij Tiggelehoven in Lichtenvoorde, zijn industrieel/autoschade spuiterij. Hier heb ik mijn kasten ook met een 2 compenenten coating laten coaten. Ik weet dat een verhuurbedrijf uit de buurt ook al zijn rackjes hier laat coaten, en dan heb je idd een duurzame "relief coating". Ik durf niet te zeggen wat het gaat kosten maar netjes wordt het wel. Ja Trimite is een soort matte verflaag die idd krasvaster is als normale verf, daarnaast heeft deze van zichzelf ook een korrel. Warnex ken ik niet.

----------


## esound

Vraag anders ivo van www.iven.nl even hij verkoopt dit spul ook dus zal het verschil ook wel weten.

Succes

----------


## djfrenko

De website van warnex is www.warnex.de hier kun je een beetje zien wat voor coating/verf het is dit lijkt mij wel goed spul
ze hebben een aantal foto's met HK audio kasten die ook hiermee behandeld zijn. 

en trimite lijkt me niet echt het effect geven van een strakke glanzende gecoate set. 

Warnex lak moet je in 2 delen er op spuiten onder een andere druk zodat je het relief krijgt volgens mij

groeten Frank

----------


## Watt Xtra

eerst vraag je het verschil en dan verwijs je zelf naar de website van warnex en geef je zelf al antwoordt op de vragen.....vaag.

----------


## arie

We hebben gisteren de gelakte kasten weer eens mee gehad en het beschadigd toch echt relatief snel.hoe voorkomen jullie dit? met hoezen?heb al even zitten zoeken maar die hoezen zijn rete duur, waarvan zijn die gemaakt?groeten en alvast bedankt Arjan

----------


## Watt Xtra

zoek iemand met een prof. naaimachine, koop een zooi spijkerstof op de markt in doetinchem, hierbij ook een zooi opvulling en laat hoezen op maat maken, heb ik ook gedaan!! En is zeer stevig en netjes, wielplank eronder, klaar

----------


## arie

maar hoe zijn over het algemeen de reacties op een gelakte/gecote set met hoezen is dit een beetje goed netjes te houden?dik indistrieel tapijt blijft meestal wel heel lang mooi maar war gaat jullie voorkeur naar uit en wat vinden jullie het mooist?zit namelijk erg te twijfelen.groeten arjan

----------


## MarkRombouts

> We hebben gisteren de gelakte kasten weer eens mee gehad en het beschadigd toch echt relatief snel.hoe voorkomen jullie dit? met hoezen?heb al even zitten zoeken maar die hoezen zijn rete duur, waarvan zijn die gemaakt?groeten en alvast bedankt Arjan



Voor mijn HK audio set zijn de hoezen "maar liefst"  29,00 per stuk.

Een kwestie van meebestellen dus in dit geval. Ik weet geen prijzen van andere merken, maar zijn die echt zo veel hoger ??

Persoonlijk vind ik gelakte kasten een veel nettere/strakkere uitstraling hebben, maar dan moet je ze wel netjes zien te houden natuurlijk.

----------


## Watt Xtra

voor die HK is het leuk zo'n hoes, weet je wel over welke speakers er wordt gesproken? deze zijn namelijk een maatje groter als jouw set HK. Voor DAS kasten zijn geen standaard hoezen te koop bij mijn weten.
Wat is mooier? tja smaken verschillen. Een gelakte set staat heel erg mooi, overdag. wanneer je echter in het donker speelt zal er niet snel iemand goed letten op of de speakers eruit zien als nieuw. En kan een stoffen set ook prima, voordeel, minder werk aan onderhoud/bijwerken en vele malen makkelijker en sneller te transporteren inpakken, opbouwen afbreken. je hoeft er namelijk niet steeds op te letten of je weer eens iets beschadigd. Dus in praktisch opzicht: stofferen.
wanneer je het mooi wilt hebben? lakken met Trimite, maak of laten maken: een stel goede hoezen met wielplaten die buiten de kasten uitsteken. (ik zal vandaag even een foto plaatsen) Wees dan zuinig op je set en erger je eraan om om de X aantal maanden de set opnieuw te moeten lakken. Maar dan hou je hem wel mooi.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik weet ook wel dat de DAS speakers waar hier over gesproken wordt behoorlijke grote speakers zijn.

Maar als er voor mijn kleine speaker al voor zo weinig geld goede hoezen te koop zijn, zal dat voor grotere kasten toch ook moeten lukken lijkt me zo. Zal allicht wel wat duurder zijn, maar toch nog betaalbaar.

Bij vdBerk uit Haarsteeg gebruiken ze hoezen van een soort vrachtwagenzeil. Werkt volgens mij al behoorlijk goed tegen beschadigingen van de lak.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Eerst eens afvragen wát doe je met je set? Voor studentenfeesten, en andere "rag" feesten moet je niet zeuren om beschadigingen in de lak (anders kan je beter geen drive-in nemen). Voor presentatie e.d. kan je natuurlijk niet met beschadigde speakers aankomen. Maar om bij een gemiddelde drive-in show erg te moeten gaan opletten dat je niets beschadigd is toch geen doen? Zo ken ik mensen die bang zijn dat hun flightcase's beschadigen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

Bij twee JBL-eon's doe ik het andersom.
Ik vind de kasten namelijk enorm lelijk. (Darth Vader op een stokkie)

Ik vervoer ze gewoon zoals ze zijn. En dat takelt dan ook langzaam af. Maar als ik ze neerzet, heb ik van zwart speakerdoek een strakke hoes die ik er overheen gooi.  :Smile:   Het hele ding ziet er dan neutraal uit en het is veel makkelijker om een dunne speakerdoek mooi te houden, dan een kast schadevrij te transporteren. De hoesjes van speakerdoek zitten in een soort tupperware bakjes in de snoerenbak. Blijven altijd schoon.

Dit kun je ook met houten kleine speakers doen.

----------


## SPS

Leuk idee showband!
Ga ik ook eens doen. 

Bedankt voor de tip.

Paul.

----------


## Speakertje

> Maar als er voor mijn kleine speaker al voor zo weinig geld goede hoezen te koop zijn, zal dat voor grotere kasten toch ook moeten lukken lijkt me zo. Zal allicht wel wat duurder zijn, maar toch nog betaalbaar.



Voor één hoes voor de ZX4 of ZX5 van EV betaal je  128.52 incl BTW. Niet bepaald goedkoop.  :Frown:

----------


## arie

De hoezen van Das audio voor de st 218 kosten bij iemkeroos  Ruim 250euro per stuk, hier zou ik er dan 10 van nodig hebben plus nog 6 stuks voor de toppen, al met al dus wel een dure aangelegenheid.We gebruiken de set op heel diverse locaties zo kan het zijn dat we er mee in een feesttent staan , en de week er op bij een voorstelling, daarom is het dus wel een pre om de set netjes te houden.Het laten stofferen zou mij om en na bij de 100euro per kast gaan kosten.Ik vind zelf het stofferen ook niet de mooiste oplossing maar denk wel de meest praktische aangezien we dan niet heel veel geld aan hoezen kwijt zijn en het toch netjes blijfd.iemand nog meer tips groeten arjan

----------


## arie

Hoi via de volgende link vind je foto's van hoe die stof er uit ziet wie er dan eventueel om heen zou komen, wij hebben het alleen om deze kasten gehad en dat bevalt op zich goed, weet niet wat jullie er van vinden als dit om een grote kast zou zitten, ziet dit er dan nog wel een beetje uit?groeten arjan

----------


## Watt Xtra

hier een linkje naar foto's van mijn gelakte set basskastjes.

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=KQGPOAQM

miss dat het je op ideeen brengt. Hier werkt het goed, maar beschadigingen hou je altijd. Kwestie van beetje bijwerken elke keer.

----------


## jens

hehe spijkerbroeken van een hip hopper gejat  :Wink:  ??

ik vind het wel een goede oplossing, lijkt me dat dit vooral in de hobby prima voldoet .....mischien stof van een (oud) achtergrond doek gebruiken...is mooi zwart en nog sterk ook.....

ik heb zelf ook nog een paar kastjes die best een hoes kunnen gebruiken. 

kan ik de naaipatronen ook in de libelle vinden ?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## arie

Hoi zag net dat er bij mijn vorige reactie helemaal geen link geplaats is bij dze dus nogmaals

http://www.moving-melodies.nl/Occasions%20ev.htm

dit is de stoffering die dan eventueel om de set heen zou komen, wat vinden jullie hier van?

groeten en alvast bedankt Arjan

----------


## Watt Xtra

to jens: je schopt me erg hard tegen de schenen zo, Ik gebruik ze namelijk een keer of 80-90 per jaar, dus niet echt hobby achtig lijkt mij. Ik weet ook wel dat dit niet alles tegenhoud maar de meeste krassen gebeuren tijdens het vervoer, truss, statieven, vlinderslot die tegen de kasten aanschaven. Deze stof is zeer sterk, gevoerd en houdt echt wel het meeste tegen. wanneer je goed naar de foto's hebt gekeken zie je dat de wielplaten net iets groter zijn als de kasten en dus staan de speakers niet tegen andere voorwerpen aan in de bus, of aanhanger. Een flightcase hiervoor bouwen zou erg onhandig worden en dubbelzinnig zijn. En geloof mij, ik bouw bijna overal een flightcase voor, zo ook voor mn speigelbollen van 20 euro de stuk. (en dan heb ik het niet over een lullig in elkaar geschroefd kistje)

----------


## beyma

> dit is de stoffering die dan eventueel om de set heen zou komen, wat vinden jullie hier van?



Zo te zien is het van dat 100% nylon Kwantum hallen tapijt, ik heb het ook al eens jaaaaaren geleden om een subje gehad, het is erg stug om te bekleden en nadat iemand het volgende tegen mij had gezegt "hee, ik wist niet dat de kijkshop ook zulke boomboxen verkocht?!" heb ik het er meteen de volgende dag nog van af gerukt  :Mad:  

Met andere woorden, het is oke spul, maar de uitstraling van een goedkoop kastje....

----------

